# WTB: custom cooler rack



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking for something similar to the one's built by Ray's Racks, Shooter's Customs, etc. Ideally want something with main cooler area and side holders for smaller cooler(s) and/or 5gal bucket. 8 rods minimum, with 1 or 2 45 degree baiting holders. Cutting board ideal, but not necessary. Will mount to front of 2001 Tahoe; flexible on mounting setup at the moment so don't want to limit options based on current setup of rack.

Thanks!


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Have a Ray's rack that has withstood the years on the beach what are you looking to spend . Mine uses two tubes to support from receiver. I'm in Oriental for the summer then back to Hatteras in the fall.


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Not entirely sure. That one looks a little small for my needs/desires. How big is the cooler in the pic? I'm over in New Bern, so I could come see you or we could meet over here.


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Squared away on one thanks to Kwaj-tom, but always on the hunt for others. Will leave open and bump from time to time. Have cousins who are getting into the sport and buying vehicles that they can take on the beach.


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

bumping to the top, have an uncle who's looking for the same thing now. Thanks!


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Did you try Horrible Freight? they have a hitch cargo carrier that's aluminum for $80 and one with a ramp for $170. You could add PVC rod holders


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

Making your own only takes a few hours. This was my first one. Only used it a few times before the tahoe and carrier got totaled. Just finished my second one, went big for a rear hitch mount on the replacement suburban.


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

I dont know how much time and effort he wants to put into building one or converting a carrier with add-ons. Simply putting feelers out for him. We have 3 Ray's Racks (RIP  ) in the family now, and would love to get another if we can.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

I have a new one ray built for my 4 runner that was a bit larger than the one I sold you , talk to me after the fall season ....It's new never used but my back up ..


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a 4 Runner and I am interested in one for my truck. Hit me up Kwaj-Tom. Did you mount it yourself? Would love some pictures on how you did your mount. 

Ken


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

mounted it to a front receiver hitch on the 4 runner works just fine but not for sale until after fishing season and then I'm going to have to think about it, as they are no longer being made


----------

